# Was ist das für eine Rolle?



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Boardi´s...

Da sich vor kurzem meine geliebte Spinnrolle verabschiedet hat, überlege Ich seit dem welche Ich mir nun kaufen sollte/will.
Meiner Frau ist dieses natürlich aufgefallen |uhoh:...

Jetzt wollte Ich grad mal nen bisschen bei 1*2*3 rumglotzen, und bin jetzt nen bisschen fertig mit de Nerven :c

Da seh Ich grade bei meinem Ebaykonto dat mein Frauchen sich einfach mal dat Recht rausgenommen hat auf eine Rolle zu bieten...

Jetzt folgendes Problem, meine Frau hat vom Angeln und dem Gerät genauso viel Ahnung wie Ich vom Stricken...

Sie bietet gerade auf eine:

*Byron Ikura 3000 GTX*

Ich kenne die Rolle nicht, habe Sie noch nie gesehen geschweige noch je in der Hand gehalten...

Und unter solch Vorraussetzungen kaufe Ich selbst ganz ungern mein Zeuch´s...

Nun gut es ist jetzt nicht zu ändern, Kennt jemand von euch diese Rolle und kann mir sagen ob die überhaupt zum Spinnangeln geeignet ist???|kopfkrat Die beschreibung bei 1*2*3 läßt nen bisschen zu wünschen übrig...

Thx und Gruß Mike


----------



## flori66 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Ich glaube dass Byron ziemlicher Ramsch ist.
Und besonders zuverlässig sieht die Rolle nicht unbedingt aus.
Also kannst deinem Frauchen "danken" 

PS: Wieviel hat sie denn geboten, bzw. bezahlt?


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

ja wenn ich das richtig sehe hat sie ein gebot bis 30€ eingegeben und stehen tut diese jetzt bei 24,95€...
Sie ist bis jetzt die einzige die drauf geboten hat...

kann man solch ein gebot eigendlich wieder rückgängig machen???

gruß Mike


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

byron is ja son ösi händler, bei dem man aufgrund der bezeichnungen der ganzen teile auf made in china oder japan schließen kann.
hab nur folgenden link gefunden, obs dir weiterhilft weiß ich net...

http://www.angler-store.de/product_info.php?products_id=8950&osCsid=77ae0468bec387422b1b0e99824ac4a2


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Selbst Byron hat die nicht auf der HP...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ANGELROLLE-12-KU...279293QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0807141024a11564

Das Teil wil sie also ôÔ



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> ja wenn ich das richtig sehe hat sie ein gebot bis 30€ eingegeben und stehen tut diese jetzt bei 24,95€...
> Sie ist bis jetzt die einzige die drauf geboten hat...
> 
> kann man solch ein gebot eigendlich wieder rückgängig machen???
> ...



Ja man kan ein Gebot zurückziehen, mußt bisi durchlesen http://pages.ebay.de/help/buy/bid-retract.html


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Das Teil wil sie also ôÔ
> 
> 
> 
> Ja man kan ein Gebot zurückziehen, mußt bisi durchlesen http://pages.ebay.de/help/buy/bid-retract.html


 

ja genau das teil...


----------



## flori66 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> kann man solch ein gebot eigendlich wieder rückgängig machen???
> 
> gruß Mike



http://pages.ebay.de/help/buy/bid-retract.html


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

ich glaube aber da man byron geräte auch bei seriösen händlern bekommt, das man für 25 oder auch 30 euronen nicht soooo viel verkehrt machen kann....
nur meine meinung....


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Byron Ruten ja aber von Rollen habe ich bis dato nicht gehörrt


----------



## flasha (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



Klinke schrieb:


> byron is ja son ösi händler, bei dem man aufgrund der bezeichnungen der ganzen teile auf made in china oder japan schließen kann.
> hab nur folgenden link gefunden, obs dir weiterhilft weiß ich net...
> 
> http://www.angler-store.de/product_info.php?products_id=8950&osCsid=77ae0468bec387422b1b0e99824ac4a2



Öhm...und was soll daran negativ sein?!Fast 80% unseres Haushalts ist Made in China oder Japan oder oder oder...also auf dem Bild und den Daten zufolge macht die Rolle keinen schlechte Eindruck.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Schei*****e...

lest mal:

*Es ist nicht zulässig Gebote bzw. Preisvorschläge zurückzunehmen, wenn *

*Sie Ihre Meinung zu dem Artikel geändert haben.* 
Sie der Meinung sind, dass Sie sich den Artikel doch nicht leisten können. 
Sie etwas höher geboten haben, als Sie ursprünglich vorhatten. 
Wenn Sie ein Gebot zurücknehmen, werden sämtliche Gebote gestrichen, die Sie auf den Artikel abgegeben haben. Möchten Sie also einen Gebotsfehler berichtigen, müssen Sie im Anschluss erneut ein Gebot auf den Artikel mit dem korrekten Gebotsbetrag abgeben.


Ob Ich Chancen bei Ebay habe, wenn Ich sage das meine frau davon keine ahnung hat... #q#q


----------



## flasha (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Schei*****e...
> 
> lest mal:
> 
> ...



Wenn du Glück hast bietet ja noch einer mehr...naja aber sonst...hast wohl schlechte Karten...


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



flasha schrieb:


> Öhm...und was soll daran negativ sein?!Fast 80% unseres Haushalts ist Made in China oder Japan oder oder oder...also auf dem Bild und den Daten zufolge macht die Rolle keinen schlechte Eindruck.


 
wenn das als negative wertung rübergekommen sein sollte, das war garnicht meine absicht... 
ein wertendes adjektiv hab ich doch garnet benutzt?!

ich würd das ding für 25 euronen nehmen, bei dem preis wäre es mir egal, habe selber letztens überlegt auf son byron dingen zu bieten....


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

#c Ich find nicht mal was bei Herr´n Google ob die Rolle zum Spinnfischen geeignet ist...(noch hege Ich Hoffnung das da jemand mehr bietet)...wenn nicht bin Ich (haha oder eher meine Frau :q:q:q) stolzer Besitzer einer nicht bekannten Rolle....#t (nicht das meine Frau dann noch ne Rute haben will, und mich am Wasser in Grund und Boden fischt)

Gruß mike


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Schei*****e...
> 
> lest mal:
> 
> ...



und wo ist das Problem? Kreativität ist jetzt gefragt, zumal hier wirklich nur darum geht sich einer Sache zu erwehren die man so oder so nicht gekauft hätte, sofern Deine Frau Dich mal darauf angesprochen häte.



flasha schrieb:


> Wenn du Glück hast bietet ja noch einer mehr...naja aber sonst...hast wohl schlechte Karten...


da glaube ich nicht daran


----------



## dani_carp (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Da es sich um einen gewerblichen Versender handelt besteht ja Rückgaberecht, frage den Händler nach der Auktion ob du die Rolle gleich "umtauschen" kannst, also ohne Versand etc., schildere am besten warum du diese nicht haben willst und ich denke du bist dann ausn Schneider


----------



## Pirat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hallo Boardi´s...
> 
> Da sich vor kurzem meine geliebte Spinnrolle verabschiedet hat, überlege Ich seit dem welche Ich mir nun kaufen sollte/will.
> Meiner Frau ist dieses natürlich aufgefallen |uhoh:...
> ...


 Das Ding ist nix wert.Laß die Finger davon.


----------



## Jos.und (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist sind das für Ruten?*

Hallo ihr alle,
Na ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin. 
Hab aber auch einige fragen.
Möchte gerne die würf gewichte wissen von Folgende angel Ruten.
D.A.M Tournament Feeder Länge 3,60 m.

Westline Solution sic 3+3 Tip 3,90M.

SPRO Proton Picker 2            ..............3 M.
Ich hab die ruten ersteichert und finde da keine wurfgewichts angaben drauf.
Ich danke für eventuelle hilfe!
Gr Jos


----------



## flasha (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist sind das für Ruten?*



Jos.und schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> Na ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin.
> Hab aber auch einige fragen.
> Möchte gerne die würf gewichte wissen von Folgende angel Ruten.
> ...



Bist hier ganz falsch. Mach einen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



Pirat schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nix wert.Laß die Finger davon.


 

Kennst Du die Rolle? 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

fragen zur anwendungsart der rolle wirst du wohl hier beantwortet bekommen ;-) :

support@byron.net


gruß
Klinke


----------



## flori66 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Ich denke auch wenn du dem Verkäufer die Ebay-Gebühren bezahlst, dann bist du raus.
Am besten einfach schön freundlich nach fragen und er wird drauf eingehen.


----------



## Buster (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Ich hatte auch mal ne Byron-Rolle ersteigert - nicht diese aber selbst die 3 Euro waren dafür zuviel. Da hab ich mehr davon die 3 Euro im Angelkoffer durch die Gegend zu tragen - da sind sie nicht so schwer wie ne die Byron Rolle und nutzen könnten mir 3 Euro mehr als ne Rolle die man eh nicht nutzt weil sie schlackert und klackert und man Angst haben muss das sie beim ersten Drill alle Lager von sich wirft.... 

Von den Ruten habe ich allerdings hier im Board auch schon Gutes gelesen - aber ich hab das Vertrauen zu der Marke verloren.


----------



## Pirat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

:c





ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Rolle?
> 
> Gruß Mike


 
Ein Kollege hatte sie mit zum Karfenangeln.Ich hab es nachher im Scharmützelsee probiert. Bremse lau und
 billig verarbeitet.
Sowas gibts bei Aldi.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



dani_carp schrieb:


> Da es sich um einen gewerblichen Versender handelt besteht ja Rückgaberecht, frage den Händler nach der Auktion ob du die Rolle gleich "umtauschen" kannst, also ohne Versand etc., schildere am besten warum du diese nicht haben willst und ich denke du bist dann ausn Schneider



ich denke auch, dass dies die sauberste Loesung ist.


----------



## Steinbeißer (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Hallo ToxicToolz,

mach Dir mal keine Sorgen und Deiner Frau keine Vorwürfe. Du hast ein Widerrufsrecht (ohne Angabe von Gründen!) gemäß Fernabsatzgesetz, wenn Du als Verbraucher bei einem gewerblichen Anbieter etwas in Internet kaufst - ebay zählt dazu#6. Du mußt auch keine Angebotsgebühren bei ebay erstatten#d. Wenn Du Dir die Rolle erst einmal zuschicken läßt, um Sie zu prüfen, mußt Du bei einem Warenwert (=Verkaufspreis) unter 40,- Euro die Versandkosten für das Zurückschicken selbst bezahlen. Sende dem Verkäufer nach Auktionsende einfach eine Mail, in der Du erklärst, von Deinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen und Du bist aus allem raus#6. Lies Dir einfach die Widerrufsrechtsbelehrung in der Artikelbeschreibung durch. 

Gruß, René #h


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



Steinbeißer schrieb:


> Hallo ToxicToolz,
> 
> mach Dir mal keine Sorgen und Deiner Frau keine Vorwürfe. Du hast ein Widerrufsrecht (ohne Angabe von Gründen!) gemäß Fernabsatzgesetz, wenn Du als Verbraucher bei einem gewerblichen Anbieter etwas in Internet kaufst - ebay zählt dazu#6. Du mußt auch keine Angebotsgebühren bei ebay erstatten#d. Wenn Du Dir die Rolle erst einmal zuschicken läßt, um Sie zu prüfen, mußt Du bei einem Warenwert (=Verkaufspreis) unter 40,- Euro die Versandkosten für das Zurückschicken selbst bezahlen. Sende dem Verkäufer nach Auktionsende einfach eine Mail, in der Du erklärst, von Deinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen und Du bist aus allem raus#6. Lies Dir einfach die Widerrufsrechtsbelehrung in der Artikelbeschreibung durch.
> 
> Gruß, René #h


 

Ja habe Ich schon gelesen, sehe die Sache deswegen auch nicht so schlimm. Meiner Frau mache Ich auch keine Vorwürfe, Sie wollte mir halt nen gefallen tun. Hab sie auch grad mal auf Arbeit angerufen, und gefragt warum Sie sich den keinen Rat bei mir eingeholt hat. Dann wäre es ja keine Überraschung mehr gewesen u.s.w., naja da kann man ja niemanden sauer sein. Ah lustig war aber grad beim Gespräch, "warum muss es denn immer eine teure sein?"..

hmm na weil se einfach besser ist...war dann meine Antwort.

Irgendwie hatte se dann nicht sehr freundlich auf " Ich muß Arbeiten " verwiesen, und legte mit nem "tschüß" auf...

Ich denke die Rolle macht mir schon ärger bevor die Auktion überhaupt ausgelaufen ist...|uhoh:


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

*:cHerzlichen Glückwunsch, der Artikel gehört Ihnen!*


*Nun hab Ich die Rolle...*

*Meine Frau ist übrigens auch schon von der Arbeit zurück, und das Gespräch über teure und billige Rolle war nicht grad dat Gelbe vom Ei. |krach:*

*Abgesehen davon wollte Sie mir ja mal ne Freude machen. Nun ja auch wenn jetzt einige komisch gucken werden, Ich werd die Rolle einfach mal anliefern lassen und nutzen. Für den Familienfrieden ist es bestimmt sinnvoll :m*

*Wer weiß, vielleicht mal nen GUTES GÜNSTIGES Produkt wo man sogar noch |bigeyes die glotzen schwingt wenn man mal mit fischt...*

*Wenn nicht ist auch egal, Hauptsache Frauchen denkt Sie hat mir mal ne Freude gemacht *





Und es könnte ja sein, das sich hier doch noch jemand findet der was über diese Rolle ausagen kann. Ähmm wenn möglich positives :c bitte, bitte...


Gruß Mike


----------



## actron (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

es ist eigentlich alles gesagt... entweder gebote streichen und kein neues abgeben, ich hatte damit noch keine Probleme. So bekommste auch vom Verkäufer keine Negative Bewertung.

Gebühren brauchste nicht Erstatten, dafür hat der Verkäufer die Funktion bei ebay, dass die Transaktion nicht stattgefunden hat.
Und er beantragt die sogenannte "Gebührenrückerstattung"



wegen deiner alten Rolle, versuch mal bei Joachim Kohl....
http://www.kolibri-angelgeraete.de/

schnell,
gut,
günstig....

ruf einfach mal an, sehr nett...

habe selber erst wieder ne Rolle versendet von der ich mich ungern trennen möchte...

Meine Team Milo 3000 (ital. Modell)


----------



## pike1984 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Naja, ich hatte damals so als 12-Jähriger mal eine Byron Rolle. Die war für meine damaligen Ansprüche eigentlich ganz okay, wobei die Schnurwicklung zu wünschen übrig ließ. Hab die dann nach einigen Jahren verscherbelt. Mein Cousin hatte auch mal eine, denk so vor 5 Jahren. Die hat allerdings nach zweimal Angeln den Geist aufgegeben. Also such dir lieber was besseres. Eine günstige Shimano ala Alivio, Catana oder Nexave oder eine Ryobi Ecusima, da hast du tausendmal mehr davon. Über die Ruten von Byron habe ich bisher aber nur Positives gehört.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



actron schrieb:


> wegen deiner alten Rolle, versuch mal bei Joachim Kohl....
> http://www.kolibri-angelgeraete.de/
> 
> schnell,
> ...


 

Super Thx für den Link, das mach Ich doch glatt.
Werd mich mal nett mit dem Verkäufer einigen, und meiner Frau mal trotzdem nen kleinet Sträußchen mit Blümchen kaufen :l

Gruß Mike


----------



## flasha (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Schreiben kann ja bekanterweise jeder viel...Meinungen gehen auch auseinander...teste die Rolle doch erstmal...vielleicht hast du ja Glück und sie taugt was...


----------



## Klinke (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

wenn du sie bekommst kannste ja mal ne meldung machen obs taugt oder net.
würd mich jedenfalls interessieren


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Super Thx für den Link, das mach Ich doch glatt.
> Werd mich mal nett mit dem Verkäufer einigen, und meiner Frau mal trotzdem nen kleinet Sträußchen mit Blümchen kaufen :l


Ganz wichtige Sache, verprelle bloß nicht Deine Frau! :m
Das Ansinnen war klasse, der Schaden im Vergleich dazu klein. Das Rücksenden im Fernabsatz ist eigentlich der richtige Weg.

Dann, schnell mal was lernen, SIE auch, gibt unzählige Threads zu günstigen Rollen hier, ein paar kannst Du auch über den unteren Link finden.

Die Superüberflieger sind nach wie vor Ryobi Ecusima (auch sehr günstig bei einem Boardpartner) und Shimano Exage, im Bereich 30-40 EUR, drum herum ist viel Vakuum |rolleyes. Darum, schläue Dich und Deine Frau, dann kann sie Dich auch mal mit "richtigen" Rollen überraschen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Und es könnte ja sein, das sich hier doch noch jemand findet der was über diese Rolle ausagen kann. Ähmm wenn möglich positives :c bitte, bitte...
> 
> 
> Gruß Mike


 
Positives zur Rolle:

* sie wurde von deiner Frau aus Liebe gekauft |smlove2:

* der Überraschungseffekt war enorm :m
* du hast ein Andenken an deine Frau am Wasser dabei:l
* der Schaden hält sich in der Größenordnung einer gebrauchten Bratpfanne 

alles POSITIVE Aspekte ... genieße die Rolle ! |schild-g


----------



## Maro (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Hallo Leute!
Na das ist ja ein toller Treat. da ich der Verkäufer dieser Rolle bin, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich verstehe nicht warum sämtliche Leute, die diese Rolle noch nie in der Hand hatten, Mike von dieser Rolle abraten.


flori66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass Byron ziemlicher Ramsch ist.
> Und besonders zuverlässig sieht die Rolle nicht unbedingt aus.
> Also kannst deinem Frauchen "danken"
> 
> PS: Wieviel hat sie denn geboten, bzw. bezahlt?



Ich glaube auch viel, gebe meine Meinung aber erst ab wenn ich mir deren sicher bin. Wie sieht denn eine zuverlässige Rolle deiner Meinung nach aus ?



Klinke schrieb:


> ich glaube aber da man byron geräte auch bei seriösen händlern bekommt, das man für 25 oder auch 30 euronen nicht soooo viel verkehrt machen kann....
> nur meine meinung....



Was soll denn das heißen ?? Ich denke, dass uns bereits einige Kunden in diesem Forum kennen und das und niemand Unseriösität vorwerfen kann. So eine Aussage kann ganz schön gefährlich werden.



Buster schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal ne Byron-Rolle ersteigert - nicht diese aber selbst die 3 Euro waren dafür zuviel. Da hab ich mehr davon die 3 Euro im Angelkoffer durch die Gegend zu tragen - da sind sie nicht so schwer wie ne die Byron Rolle und nutzen könnten mir 3 Euro mehr als ne Rolle die man eh nicht nutzt weil sie schlackert und klackert und man Angst haben muss das sie beim ersten Drill alle Lager von sich wirft....
> 
> Von den Ruten habe ich allerdings hier im Board auch schon Gutes gelesen - aber ich hab das Vertrauen zu der Marke verloren.



Wenn Du die Rolle für 3 Eur von irgend einem anderen Hersteller ersteigert hättest, hätte diese auch geschlackert und geklackert, was erwartest Du denn von 3 Euros ne Shimano Stella ???? So gut wie alle Rollen im 5 Eur Bereich kannst Du getrost in einen Karton packen, haben 0 - 1 Kugellager und sind alle gleich aufgebaut. Vergleiche doch bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.



Pirat schrieb:


> :c
> 
> Ein Kollege hatte sie mit zum Karfenangeln.Ich hab es nachher im Scharmützelsee probiert. Bremse lau und
> billig verarbeitet.
> Sowas gibts bei Aldi.



Bei Aldi ne Rolle mit 12 Kugellagern 2 Aluspulen und Neoprentasche, ich denke nicht, dass Du die Ikura in der Hand hattest, sorry.



flasha schrieb:


> Schreiben kann ja bekanterweise jeder viel...Meinungen gehen auch auseinander...teste die Rolle doch erstmal...vielleicht hast du ja Glück und sie taugt was...



RICHTIG und da uns Mike ja mittlerweile wie auch viele andere Kaufer, die diese Rolle erworben haben sehr positiv bewertet hat denke ich, das er mit der Rolle zufrieden ist. Vieleicht schreibt er ja noch etwas dazu.

Bitte liebe Freunde, nehmt mir diese Antwort nicht übel aber wir verdienen mit unseren Produkten unsere Brötchen und wenn diese wirklich so ungerechtfertigt niedergemacht werden gesteht es mir zu auch mal kurz meine Meinung darüber kund zu tun. Die Fa. Byron (Rössler) gibt es nunmehr schon seit 90 Jahren und wenn die nur Rollenmüll produzieren würden hatten die wohl schon vor 50 Jahren Feierabend machen können. Geht doch einfach mal von dem Standpunkt weg, was ich nicht kenn, kann auch nichts taugen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Sekunde: Maro hat doch keiner durch den *** gezogen, ist ja nicht so das ich da nicht eingekauft hätte und es weiter vorhabe. Ich habe offen und ehrlich gesagt das ich die Rolle nicht kenne und dazu geraten habe diese zurückzugeben.


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



Maro schrieb:


> RICHTIG und da uns Mike ja mittlerweile wie auch viele andere Kaufer, die diese Rolle erworben haben sehr positiv bewertet hat denke ich, das er mit der Rolle zufrieden ist. Vieleicht schreibt er ja noch etwas dazu.
> 
> 
> > Jo dat kann Ich gerne machen:
> ...


----------



## Maro (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Das verstehe ich nicht. Du kennst die Rolle nicht aber rätst Ihm diese zurückzugeben ?????????????


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



Maro schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Du kennst die Rolle nicht aber rätst Ihm diese zurückzugeben ?????????????



Eigentlich nicht, ich habe ihm nur versucht einige Gründe zu geben wie er vom Vertrag zurücktritt, ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Byron Rollen und bis dahin auch nur negative Meinungen gelesen. Direkt geraten hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Maro (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Hallo Mike!
Schönen Gruß an Dein Schatz, Sie hat doch alles richtig gemacht, lass Sie man mal in Zukunft weiter für Dich einkaufen.#6


----------



## Klinke (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

@ maro:

wenn meine aussage da vll falsch rübergekommen ist, will ich das mal klarstellen.
ich wollte mit dem hinweis auf "seriöse" händler sicher nicht dich oder euch als unseriös darstellen, sondern wollte deutlich machen das die rolle sehr wohl qualität versprechen kann, auch wenn sie über ebay angeboten wurde und günstig war (ist)
ich denke wenn du mal meine beiträge anschaust solltest du sehen das ich alles andere getan habe als euch in ein schlechtes licht zu rücken.
habe übrigens auch schon bei euch gekauft und war zufrieden 

und für toxic freut es mich das die rolle was taugt!


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



Maro schrieb:


> Hallo Mike!
> Schönen Gruß an Dein Schatz, Sie hat doch alles richtig gemacht, lass Sie man mal in Zukunft weiter für Dich einkaufen.#6


 

naja der schock saß tief wo ick dat gesehen habe...aber is ja jut gegangen...kann bei anderen anbietern/dingen schon ganz anders sein 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Buster (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



> Wenn Du die Rolle für 3 Eur von irgend einem anderen Hersteller ersteigert hättest, hätte diese auch geschlackert und geklackert, was erwartest Du denn von 3 Euros ne Shimano Stella ???? So gut wie alle Rollen im 5 Eur Bereich kannst Du getrost in einen Karton packen, haben 0 - 1 Kugellager und sind alle gleich aufgebaut. Vergleiche doch bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.


 
Nun ja - ich habe nur geschrieben das ich die Rolle in einer Auktion für 3 Euro ersteiget habe - nagelneu - ich habe nicht geschrieben das wertigkeit laut Verkäufer 3 Euro betrug. Ganz im Gegenteil war sie im UVP jenseits der 40 Euro angesiedelt und von einer Rolle in der Preislage erwarte ich wirklich mehr als ch bekommen habe. Ein vollmundiger Verkaufstext der mit 12 Kugellagern wirbt war meiner Meinung nach nicht ansatzweise gerechtfertigt.
Wenn ich das Glück hätte ne Stella nagelneu für 3 Euro zu ersteigern dann würde ich trotzdem die Qualität einer Stella erwarten - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Die Rolle war ein Versuchskauf und ich habe meine Meinung über die Rolle weitergegeben - über andere Rollen oder andere Produkte habe ich nichts geschrieben.
Sicherlich vergleiche ich nicht Äpfel mit Birnen - aber wie ich gelernt habe gibt es auch Birnen die optisch schön sind und vom Obstverkäufer angepriesen werden - und sich dann als wurmstichig herausstellen.
Nun kaufe ich meine Birnen und auch meine Äpfel anderorts - so einfach ist das. Es kann gut sein das sich meine Einstellung zu den Rollen wieder ändert wenn ich mal jemanden mit einer solchen Rolle treffe und sie testen kann - allerdings ist mir mein Geld zu schade um noch einen Testkauf zu tätigen - nächstes mal will ich vorher sehen was ich mir anschaffe.
Verkauf Du Deine Produkte - das ist legitim - aber ebenso legitim ist es das ich meine subjektive Erfahren in dieses Forum schreibe.
Mich freut es sehr wenn Toxic Toolz mit der Rolle zufrieden ist und ich wünsch ihm ne Menge spannender Drills mit der Rolle #6


----------



## hsobolewski (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Also ich finde es nicht die sauberste Art von Hausaus das Gebot stehen zu lassen und trotzdem schon die Absicht zu haben sein Widerrufsrecht in anspruch zu nehmen.
Rechtlich zwar korekt aber finde es unterste Schublade#d
Was für ein Problem habt ihr einfach das Gebot zurück zu ziehen? Das geht doch ganz einfach. Oder schreibts den Verkäufer an er soll das Gebot streichen. Letzteres wäre die beste Lösung.


----------



## hsobolewski (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Also ich finde es nicht die sauberste Art von hausaus das Gebot stehen zu lassen und trotzdem schon die Absicht zu haben sein Widerrufsrecht in anspruch zu nehmen.
Rechtlich zwar korekt aber finde es unterste Schublade#d
Was für ein Problem habt ihr einfach das Gebot zurück zu ziehen? Das geht doch ganz einfach. Oder schreibts den Verkäufer an er soll das Gebot streichen. Letzteres wäre die beste Lösung.


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



hsobolewski schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht die sauberste Art von hausaus das Gebot stehen zu lassen und trotzdem schon die Absicht zu haben sein Widerrufsrecht in anspruch zu nehmen.


 

Ähmm, Du solltest Dir mal die Mühe machen den Tröt von Anfang bis Ende durch zu lesen...|kopfkrat...dann würdest Du auch drauf kommen das Ich (falls Dein Post auf mich bezogen war) das Gebot *nicht einfach mal so* habe stehen lassen...


----------



## hsobolewski (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

ToxicToolz

Habe ich einen Namen dabei erwähnt|uhoh:
Ich kann aber nichts davon lesen.
Es war eigendlich allgemein an die gedacht die hier von hausaus nur an den Widerruf denken. 
Warum gerade du dich angesprochen fühlst müsstest du mal erklären. 
Trifft das etwa für dich zu? Du erklärst es ja eigentlich anderst. Deswegen kann ich dir leider nicht folgen warum du dich angesprochen fühlst|uhoh:


----------



## hsobolewski (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Und noch mal eine genauere Erklärung warum es die beste Lösung ist das der Verkäufer das Gebot löscht. Weil allen beiden Parteien kein Nachteil daraus entsteht. Und es eigentlich auch Intresse des Verkäufers sein sollte etwas möglichst schnell zu lösen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



hsobolewski schrieb:


> ToxicToolz
> 
> Deswegen kann ich dir leider nicht folgen warum du dich angesprochen fühlst|uhoh:


 


ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ähmm, (falls Dein Post auf mich bezogen war)


 

|kopfkrat hab Ich Heute zu wenig geschlafen |kopfkrat NÖÖ...

Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, es war nur ne Frage ob Ich jetzt angesprochen werde ! ! ! 

Wurde Ich nicht, haste ja gerade gesagt, fertig...

Wenn Du an alle Posten möchtest dann solltest Du es so machen : "@ all ....."

Dann kommen Fragen wie meine gar nicht erst zustande...


----------



## Klinke (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

eventuell fühlt er sich angesprochen weil es sein trööt ist und es hier nur um seinen speziellen fall ging?! |sagnix


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*



hsobolewski schrieb:


> Und es eigentlich auch Intresse des Verkäufers sein sollte etwas möglichst schnell zu lösen.


 

Da gab es nicht´s zu lösen-...es war weder Mein Fehler noch kann der Verkäufer etwas dafür das Ich von meiner Frau nen Geschenk bekommen sollte...Auf Grund dessen ist das Interesse des Verkäufer´s das Angebot zu löschen bei der Sache zweitrangig.........

Verstehe jetzt nicht wat Du sagen willst.

Es gab kein Problem und es gibt kein Problem.

Ich habe es in Betracht gezogen den Artikel nicht behalten zu wollen, und habe hier im AB dem entsprechend ne Frage gestellt...

Jetzt wo allet gelaufen ist, Ich mich über diese rolle nicht beschweren kann kommst Du angelaufen und willst hier wat Posten wat nicht mehr zur Debatte steht...


----------



## ernie1973 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Rolle?*

Ich habe selber so ne Rolle - und bis auf die Bremse ist die echt ok - die Bremse geht extrem schwer und da ist nix mit echter Feineinstellung!

Ansonsten ist die Rolle OK - aber nicht toll!

Habe aber auch noch eine "Billig-Rolle", mit der ich Mega-Happy bin - ist von B-Square (ja, richtig - das ist u.a. auch bei LIDL zu haben!) - multi x-5000 - und die finde ich so gut, dass ich mir noch zwei gekauft habe!

Klar gibt es bessere - aber Preis-Leitstungs-mässig ist die völlig ok!

Gerade wenn am Rhein immer Sand und Dreck in Massen drankommt - bei einer teuren Rolle würde ich die Krise kriegen - so isses mir egal und ich habe in den letzten 3 Jahren toll damit geangelt und manchen schweren Burschen an Land bekommen!

Ernie


----------

